# Jim Carey’s Outdoor Railroad – Video Clip



## thecitrusbelt

Here is a twelve minute video clip of Jim Carey’s outdoor railroad. Jim lives in La Tuna Canyon above Sun Valley, CA. 

He has been working on this G scale layout for the past sixteen months. It features a Tehachapi loop in front yard, thirteen bridges, approximately one thousand feet of stainless steel track, air powered turn-outs, battery powered locomotives and CVP wireless control. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSyY5SYejCw

Turn up your volume for engine sounds. 

I hope to have this railroad on a future layout tour.

Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Model Railroads Of Southern California
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks like a work in progress, I see lots of unfinished rail. I'll bet that will be a sight when he finishes it. Or, should I say, when whoever is building it finishes it.


----------



## tjcruiser

Wow ... that's some impressive landscaping on that layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's a layout only a mufti-millionare could afford.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*If You Got it!*

Wow thats one sweet layout...yeah he's got the cash but at least WE know he like Trains...and its NOT done yet...Cool!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure

Very cool.


----------



## Kwikster

The only thing that would have been cooler would have been an "engineers" view. Nice layout, interested to see when it's finished. BUT, if he's like some people, it never will be finished. Always more to add.

Carl


----------



## ceilingtrains.com

Very nice...Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

Sidebar ...

It looks like Carey has another Dumb & Dumber movie in the works. More expendable cash to expand the layout, maybe!

TJ


----------



## TulsaFlyer

Spectacular layout!! I wonder if he's been doing the work. Wouldn't surprise me if he was.

And he's got an RV in the layout.....too cool!! 


Jody


----------



## jjb727

The cool thing about G scale is that you can incorporate it into whatever you already have set up outside.


----------



## lilskul

Is that really the famous actors layout? I did a google search to find out more information about it but found literally nothing.


----------



## dkirksey

very nice. My alberta spruce gets burned in the Cali sun, how do you keep yours so fresh without shade?


----------

